# Metal Working Index Index - Popular Mechanics and Popular Science



## cfellows (Dec 24, 2008)

I have just uploaded a Metal Working / Project Index from Popular Mechanics and Popular Science. This includes many steam engine, tools, tips, and other how-to articles from the two publications from the 1930's until the early 1970's. 

books.google.com now has all old Popular Mechanics and some Popular Science magazines completely scanned and viewable. So, if you see something in my index that interests you, just go to books.google.com and search for the magazine name and the issue, like Popular Mechanics January 1963. Once there, you can search the magazine for the article of interest.

I started collecting Popular Mechanics and Popular Science when I was in high school, almost 50 years ago. By the 1980's, I had a pretty complete set of both magazines from the 1930's until the 1970's. I built an index of all the metal working, electronic, woodworking, and other articles that I was interested in and in the 1980's, I computerized it. I've since donated the collection of magazines, but still have the computerized index, so, here it is. 

Hope you can find something of interest.

Chuck


----------



## Kermit (Dec 24, 2008)

I appreciate the work you did then. It will serve me well in the here and now.

Thanks, and Merry Christmas to you Good Sir!
Kermit


----------



## professorpardal (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello Chuck!
It's nice to know you made this index. In fact, it is exactly what I was hoping to find, as I'm trying to locate something I read ages ago and would like to make now.
But please tell me how I can find the index, as I don't see it anywhere.
Thanks and regards
Mark
[email protected]


----------



## flylo (Oct 25, 2012)

Looks like the thread is 4 years old. It would be useful.


----------



## cfellows (Oct 25, 2012)

Here it is as an attachment.  There are two versions, an Excel spreadsheet and a PDF.

Thx...
Chuck 

View attachment PopMech_Sci.xls


View attachment PopMech_Sci.pdf


----------

